# 13 Cruze - 71k - Sputtered like misfiring under full throttle, lugged hard, CEL/TC?



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Codes are stored for a time. I'd try to find a parts place that will pull them for free.


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Last time I saw something like that happen, I had bad plug wires. That was a pre-ODB vehicle, though; and the Cruze is definitely wired differently.


----------



## reemusk (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll go get the codes pulled and we'll see what happens. I'll report back soon.


----------



## reemusk (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, update, it's a Cylinder 1 misfire, off the dealership I go!


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

May just be the coil pack and plugs. Although, mine never threw a code when my coil pack started acting up. I got almost 74k out of my first coil pack. Have the plugs and coil pack ever been changed or checked?


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Sounds like exactly what happened to me a few weeks ago. Mine was bad plugs and cracked coil pack. Cheap fix.

I think there are a few people on here that had a cracked piston on cyl. 1 as well, TerryK2003 is the one that comes to mind. Only he was fumigating mosquito's driving to the dealership.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Probably a bad ignition coil. Sounds very similar to what mine did when the coil went bad. Only had 20k miles on it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

sparkman said:


> I think there are a few people on here that had a cracked piston on cyl. 1 as well, TerryK2003 is the one that comes to mind. Only he was fumigating mosquito's driving to the dealership.


A problem with the 2011 and maybe 2012. I think that was all cleared up by the 2013 MY.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

sparkman said:


> Sounds like exactly what happened to me a few weeks ago. Mine was bad plugs and cracked coil pack. Cheap fix.


How much did you find a new coil pack for? From what I've seen they're not too cheap. Also is a cracked coil pack easy to detect?


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> How much did you find a new coil pack for? From what I've seen they're not too cheap. Also is a cracked coil pack easy to detect?


I bought an aftermarket coil pack for around $50, GM part runs about $30-$40 more. The aftermarket one has not given me any issues, and seems to be just as good as the GM part. If your coil pack is cracked or giving issues, it will misfire, and run terrible.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

What aftermarket brand did you find for $50? All the ones I've seen are $100+.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't remember the name, as they all basically come from the same place, but I got it off ebay just a couple of months ago. Ignition coil module 25195107. The seller I purchased from is now sold out. Paid $47.80 with free shipping.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep thought that it might of been a eBay find. Glad you had good luck with your coil pack. eBay is sometimes a hit or miss.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> How much did you find a new coil pack for? From what I've seen they're not too cheap. Also is a cracked coil pack easy to detect?



Sorry, had some trouble accessing the forum. $90. Yes, the car misfired like crazy.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> A problem with the 2011 and maybe 2012. I think that was all cleared up by the 2013 MY.


Not completely, it's much less common in newer cruzes but still happens, even in the gen 2.....TerryK2003's Cruze was a 2014 and had a cracked piston while still under B2B warranty.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Today I changed my spark plugs in hopes to eliminate the sputtering on acceleration. In my case the plugs were my problem. I had no sputtering at all on a 40+ mile drive today. Sometimes its the simple things and today it was for me. Good luck all and thanks for the help.


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Glad you got it fixed.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

After my plug change I shortly started having the sputtering on acceleration again. I finally ended up getting a new coil pack from rock auto for around $70. I went with the Delphi one. What a difference in acceleration. My rpms race to redline now with no hestitation. I should've changed the coil awhile back but I couldn't seem to find out how to test it and I didn't want to replace it when I didn't know for sure if it was bad. 

Also Rock Auto was great with fast shipping and quality parts. It was my first purchase from them too.


----------



## whitecruzersturbo (Feb 26, 2015)

I had this happen 3 weeks ago (I'm at 114,000kms) after trying to pinpoint the issue and due to the numerous codes I just did a major tune up and ended up changing the Coil Pack, Plugs, Oxygen Sensor and Evap Purge Solenoid since all of them can cause the codes I had. Runs like a champ now.


----------



## Origin (Apr 23, 2021)

reemusk said:


> Hey y'all.
> 
> I was leaving a green light this evening when the car began to lug like it couldn't get out of its own way. I went to 100% throttle and the car felt like it was missing or misfiring. When I got up to about 50 mph, the CEL came on, and the "Service Traction Control" message appeared (along with a light on the cluster). I thought I might have hit the TC button, so I pressed it, and then "Service Stabilitrak" came up.
> 
> ...


This is what mine is doing but I have seen a couple of other codes come up with it that will go away the next day like "Engine Misfire" "Fuel Pump 1 Flow Insuccificent" and more. My guess is that IT COULD BE coil wires because my car just broke over 120k miles not too long ago and my spark plugs just got degapped a slight bit at the mechanics this weekend. I got a revision tune because my mechanic said I was running 14:1 on a scan tool he had he said I was running way too lean, I emailed the tuning team aka Jerry and he's guessing I have a boost leak or it was a PCV going bad or something along that line, I can't figure out what it is and I honestly don't know what I would look for in the coil wires to see if they have gone bad. If anyone could help me it would be greatly appreciated!


----------

